# Need a 60" tv. Prefer LED. Help



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
Budget of about $2700.
I have asked some other questions in this forum, and I know some of you have suggested rear projector or going DLP. I really can't get wife on board for either.

She has seen the LED tv's, and likes the contrast/color/brightness (even if the image is more artifical) coming out of the LED screens.

I really liked the Samsung UN55c6300 and it comes in a 60"
Now, at best buy, they also lad a LCD 60" for about $2200 (but its not LED). 

What would you do for $2700, 60", and preference to LED whether edge-lit or full-array/local dimming.

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would buy the tv that gives me the most control over the picture. But I have a couple of meters to get my image right. :bigsmile: That's why I have the Sony previously disclosed in one of your other threads. :T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Go with the 72in :dumbcrazy: :bigsmile: In all seriousness, I really like the new Sony's for picture quality. 

Matt


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Out of curiosity, why doesn't the wife like the Mitsubishi rear projection DLP TVs? They are very nice and affordable. :dontknow:


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello. Wife and I really want to go with a wall mounted tv at this point. Due to some other user comments, I am now strongly considering going with a plasma tv. On another thread, I have been directed to seriously consider the pana 58V10? 

No question, pana's appear to be excellent in plasma line. However, I would love some comments about the following:
1. Is burn in likely a problem in a 2009 pana plasma?
2. A expert review mentioned about possible graying out of the blacks over time. 
3. I really want at least a 58-60" tv. I don't think the never g20 or g25 comes in that size. But, am I better off due to newer technologies getting the 2010 model?

Thanks


----------

